# [SPAM] in subject line



## pheisil (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm using outlook 2002 on xp - the word [SPAM] appears in the subject line of my emails whenever people reply to my emails or forward messages to me. it does NOT appear when i simply compose a message, however. 

does anyone know how i can prevent the word [SPAM] from appearing in these emails?

thank you so much for your help -
terry


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

From my experience:

The email server or someother software is marking the mail before Outlook gets it. Programs like Mail Washer or other thirdparty software that scans email to mark possible spam mails.

If you are at work, your IT people probably have a filter that you can forward these mails to so that it can "learn" and not mark those mails as spam. If you have the software on your machine, it might take some tweaking. If your ISP is scanning your mail, then ask them to either remove it from your mailbox or instruct you on how to "train" it.

You can look at the header of the email by opening the message, click view, then click options. It will tell you how the mail traveled, and towards the bottom you will see something like:
Baysian filter 97% or Spam Assassin % or something like this. You might recognize the software on your computer or be able to trace the spam software to whoever.


----------

